# You go on with out me!!!!



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a picture of Maple today. My son tried to take her out for a walk but she was not having any of it :behindsofa: I thought all dogs liked to walk  Apparently not mine!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous, Izzy went through a stage of refusing to walk as a puppy, it didn't last too long.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh:
Maggie, Maple is gorgeous, her coat is such a beautiful colour


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When Dylan was little, he wouldn't go walking with anyone except me. It doesn't last long! I think it's just a security thing - he would follow me anywhere, but not other people.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsy wont come a walk with me if my mum is in tbe house. she will just curl up next to my mum.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhh Maple ... she is so sweet, but not the energeric type then.... treats may encourage her... ahh what a lovely pic to see this morning  thanks for sharing xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photo, great angle. 

Millie can be a bit pickie as to who takes her for a walk. But a few treats soon has her changing her mind


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

She is ok if you have her in the car and you drive her to a park etc, she enjoys a walk. It's when she is in the house and she see's you with the lead, she runs off into her basket and cracks on she is tired!! As soon as you leave the house she drags her bottom or turns the opposite way  And then finally as we get to a certain distance from our house she will give up her fight and start to walk


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle was just the same - my vet said they can be insecure about leaving their territory but soon learn that it is great fun outside the gate - it lasted 2 weeks at the most and now she loves her walks!
She also was Ok after a car journey it was just leaving her home!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter is the same especially with my son ............. he has learnt thought that a treat comes when he walks nicely but has now started to sit more often as he thinks more treats will come when he starts to walk again (cheeky monkey)!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

dogtired said:


> She is ok if you have her in the car and you drive her to a park etc, she enjoys a walk. It's when she is in the house and she see's you with the lead, she runs off into her basket and cracks on she is tired!! As soon as you leave the house she drags her bottom or turns the opposite way  And then finally as we get to a certain distance from our house she will give up her fight and start to walk


Maisie has been like this sometimes, especially if one of my boys walks her, very frustrating for them!

Its like they prefer to be driven to a nice walk than have to walk along the pavement to get there - sometimes a little firmness helps so they know that you control the walk, not them ......but she is only a baby, she should outgrow it.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

jools said:


> ..... he has learnt thought that a treat comes when he walks nicely but has now started to sit more often as he thinks more treats will come when he starts to walk again (cheeky monkey)!!!!


I have had this sometimes too .....have to be careful to treat only when they are walking (not sitting, to get them to walk). They're not daft, are they?!?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

gorgeous picture!!! that one is framable for sure


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, now I don't feel as bad, fingers crossed she grows out of it!! I swear she looks at me like she's got a sick note tucked under her basket!!!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I have had this sometimes too .....have to be careful to treat only when they are walking (not sitting, to get them to walk). They're not daft, are they?!?



No Sue, not daft at all ............... very clever little dogs that definitely think outside the box ........ far too clever for me!!!!


----------

